
What David Foster Wallace Circled in His Dictionary - Jun8
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/the_good_word/2010/04/what_david_foster_wallace_circled_in_his_dictionary.html
======
Jun8
Excellent source for interesting startup names. My favorite ones that sound
interesting and don't have an offensive meaning, from a cursory scan: Aquavit,
Chalcedony, Girasol, Kakemono (a Japanese work bit may not be good because it
brings to mind the A. Greek stem _kakos_ ), Mantic, Pedicel (Pedisel also
sounds good), Sedilia, Sprachgefuhl, witenagemot.

Of course, all .com versions of these are already taken (except for
pedisel.com, there you go).

He also circled Elaine.

